# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  هک کردن شبکه های ماهواره...
سلام ... عزیزان..

ما گفتیم یه تنوعی به موضوعات بدیم... :oops: 

حقیقت اینکه من یه کارت ماهواره  خریداری کردم .. گذاشتیم روی کامپیوتر..و  داریم

حالشو میبریم... :wink: 

الان به مغزم خورده که ایا میشه این شبکه هایی که قفلن رو باز کرد :twisted: 

اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره .. یا سایتی در زمینه هک ماهواره ها میدونه ..به من هم بگه یه دنیا

ممنونش میشم. :lol: 

قربون .. همتون..ایمان.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

http://yankse.dvbnetwork.com/

----------

vahid joon ...

damet garm... kheyli behal bood agar baz ham seragh dari begoo aziz.

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

فوروم حرفه ای مخصوص اینکار اینجاست:
http://forums.dvbnetwork.com/
بهتره سوالات را آنجا بپرسی

----------

